# Zilla tires with actual measurements...



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Here are the two bikes, green one has s/w 27s, and the yellow one has s/w 28s. Aired to 6/8psi, both sets mounted on ITP wheels.



27x9x12


27x11x12


28x10x12


28x12x12


----------



## KingGrizzly660 (Sep 4, 2014)

Where you located


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Those looks nice set of rigs..


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks buddy. And I'm near Shreveport, LA. We ride at highlifter often.


----------

